# F&M Expressions Transfers



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone has used these transfers lately? I have 2 decent orders coming up, koozies and shirts and was wondering how the 15cent one color transfers hold up on neoprene and 50/50 cotton giland tees. Been in the sign biz for 30 years and am confident in my materials but the shirt thing is all new to me! Any advice is much much appreciated!!
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What fabric is the finish of the koozies?...I am thinking neoprene is the rubber inside but you need to know what the outer fabric is....


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks......hmmm, not sure. I'll do a little checking. They are the koozies that almost lie flat, not the thicker rubbery type.


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Special Inks can be used on both the Neoprene and The 50-50. I would try Transfer Express first. Ask them. Also, I don't know if this will help you. Airwaves is place that might be able to help you. But, I think you need special inks that can handle neoprene.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Usually the flat ones have a polyester printing surface......I think. Are they white or various colors?


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

They are green and pretty sure they are polyester on the outside. I'm going to order the ept from versatranz. I spoke with sales rep and was told this is what to use.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When you can buy 200 printed and delivered for less than 100.00, how is it worthwhile to do them yourself?...


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

@royster where can that be found?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Impress Me ASI 63681


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

The pet transfers from versatranz worked great on the koozies.... Had time to press them so no big deal


----------

